# Putting an electric cooking element in a side box smoker.



## azshane (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anybody tried this?  It seems like it would work as long as the cook element gets and stays hot enogh. Seems like it wwould be ALOT more controlable.  I got the ideal from one of the terra-cotta builds.

What do you guys think


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2012)

I have not looked in to Electric but there is a super easy propane option available that I will probably add to my NB some time...JJ

http://gassmoker.com/h-burner.htm


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 26, 2012)

you could pirate a turkey fryer has all the parts you need, every single garage sale around here has one usually under $10


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would think that the electric unit would have to to be pretty darn big to create heat and then be able to transfer it all the way thur a smoker. I would stay with either charcoal or wood if it was me. Then I guess if you used a gas burner it would be alot less work it control. Then there is some work involve in the whole process too.


----------



## azshane (Jan 26, 2012)

They have an electric burner for 15 bucks at the local super market, I might give it a try. I havent even smoked anything yet but was doing some research and thought I would ask. Thanks for the feed back.


----------

